
Ask HN: Any open-source projects need help? - jlbnjmn
I would like to start contributing to existing projects instead of starting my own. What is a project you recommend?
======
bobblywobbles
Thanks for offering to contribute to open source!

I own the secure electron template open-source library. It's a template for
building secure electron apps. There are a few low priority issues if you'd
like to work on them. Otherwise, there are various dependencies such as
context menus, i18n support, etc that could use new features if you want to
think of some that could be useful.

[https://github.com/reZach/secure-electron-
template](https://github.com/reZach/secure-electron-template)

~~~
jlbnjmn
Thanks for replying! I'll check it out.

------
jayp1418
Here are some for NetBSD :

[https://wiki.netbsd.org/releng/netbsd9/](https://wiki.netbsd.org/releng/netbsd9/)

Also email to current-users@netbsd.org for more information on bounties from
NetBSD foundation.

------
mjmj
Bitbar is useful and mostly abandoned at this point
[https://github.com/matryer/bitbar](https://github.com/matryer/bitbar)

Terraform plug-in for vscode needs help, lots of people using it and doesn’t
much work with terraform 0.12.x [https://github.com/mauve/vscode-
terraform](https://github.com/mauve/vscode-terraform)

------
alexriabtsev
Joplin, Evernote alternative is a good choice to contribute.
[https://github.com/laurent22/joplin](https://github.com/laurent22/joplin)

~~~
jlbnjmn
Nice! Thanks for the tip. This could be a good fit. I'll try exporting my
stranded Evernotes and see how it goes.

------
cpach
Is there any specific problem domain/language you’re interested in?

~~~
jlbnjmn
Thanks for asking! I'm especially interested in appropriate technology and
social enterprise stuff, so projects that help users and the economy.

Python is my preferred language.

Also happy to help with docs, copywriting, or websites.

~~~
raybb
When you say social enterprise do you mean like for good organizations that
generate some of their own revenue?

Depending on your skill level you could be a huge asset to your local social
enterprises. I'd recommend searching for social innovation/enterprise/impact
hubs in your area and just seeing what they're up to. Don't ask directly if
you can help with tech but just learn about the orgs and try to find one that
interests you and poke around a bit

~~~
jlbnjmn
Yes, this. I was doing local networking in February and March but that ended
abruptly.

Switching to online for the time being.

~~~
raybb
Did you see this?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23042558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23042558)

